# Beta Ecdysterone from My Protein



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi all. Was just wondering if anyone else is using this product? Has anyone had success with it at all?? Interested to find out. Still seems 50:50 on this product regarding results... what i have noticed is that people who say no benefit at all have bought it from ebay in "clear or green plastic bags" which sounds dodgy at best.

I have decided to try this stuff out at 600mg a day for 2 months, started 2 days ago and will post anything interesting i find.

hope to hear more on this subject,

Thanks.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I wouldn't buy it put it like that mate but if it was in something else already fair enough...


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

some interesting recent studies. I am totally skeptical. but will give it a try.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

any human studies on this stuff?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

I used it about 4 years ago when there was a big hype about it. Just another supplement marketing ploy as far as im concerned. I used it for 8 weeks solid and noticed nothing that i couldn't have done without it. Complete waste of money imo


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Clinical studies by ICN Pharmaceuticals

demonstrated that the results are further

improved when the drug is combined with

a high-protein diet, to the point of equaling

or even surpassing the beneficial effects of

conventionally derived steroids such as

Dianabol. The same studies showed the

effective dose for a human to be around 5

mg per kg of body mass, daily. The

compound becomes toxic only at doses of

6400 mg per kg of body mass per day.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

karbonk said:


> Clinical studies by ICN Pharmaceuticals
> 
> demonstrated that the results are further
> 
> ...


that sentence immediately discredits this 'study'


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I really do wonder how they can say its better than dianabol ? llf


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Doesn't actually say 'better' does it!


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Doesn't actually say 'better' does it!


it says ''equaling or even surpassing the beneficial effects of conventionally derived steroids such as Dianabol. ''

this IMO implies strongly that the beneficial effects ie recovery/muscle growth etc... are on a par or better than. otherwise, what else would they be referring to?

plus, this 'study', do you have a link to the actual study? and the people who ran it, where they sponsored by or do they themselves sell a ecdy product?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

i was reading this.. http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-85971.html

also this.... http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/20-Hydroxyecdysone

still researching this stuff. so far quite interesting.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Right guys this stuff works !! i was asked today if i was on steroids !! hahahahah ! not a joke, i had the best "pump" ive ever had in all the years of training ive done !! last night after doing arm curls my biceps were super pumped much more than usual!!

i look bulkier according to my mrs and have to admit i feel great!! i found out today from my protein that their stuff is 90.56% ecdysterone cyanotis vaga.

something is going on and it feels very different to normal just taking protein. i am supplementing on 600mg a day of this stuff consumed with protein.


----------

